# stolen salary



## lostinchina (Sep 11, 2015)

I completed a 1 year contract teaching English, but didn't receive my last 300 working hours from unscrupulous agency.
I've been to the foreign expert certificate bureau several times in this employed year, with no results. The agency "smooth talks" his way out every time with lies and excuses.

Next step is going to an arbitrator to "sue" for my wages- salary.
Consequently, I've hesitated each time the FEC bureau told me I need to go there, because I must hire a licensed translator. 

All of that time, I've failed to find a translator. Now I have the translator, but just want to know if any other has experience with my situation.

Thank you for your attention to this matter.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Employers not paying wages is nothing new in China. Twice now I have had to take a case to arbitration and won both times, my wife was the translator.

It is like a mini courtroom where the judge (arbitor) sits at the top of the room and you plus translator sit facing the people you are accusing, both sides give there part of the story and sometimes it can become a very heated cross talk.

At the end the arbitor suggests a solution one way or the other, if both parties agree then job is done and payment must be make immediately, if the parties cannot agree on a settlement then the paperwork is stamped and it continues on to court.

Trust me no employer wants it to go to court because they know they are in the wrong, that is why I won both times.


----------



## lostinchina (Sep 11, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> Employers not paying wages is nothing new in China. Twice now I have had to take a case to arbitration and won both times, my wife was the translator.
> 
> It is like a mini courtroom where the judge (arbitor) sits at the top of the room and you plus translator sit facing the people you are accusing, both sides give there part of the story and sometimes it can become a very heated cross talk.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information, you gave me confidence and a better respect for China.
I was thinking bad, having no rights to even have my own salary!!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

When you worked for these people did they make the work permit for you with a work visa?


----------



## lostinchina (Sep 11, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> When you worked for these people did they make the work permit for you with a work visa?


Yes, I have foreign expert certificate, and Z-visa.
This unscrupulous agency hides inside a language school, but when a new teacher arrives, he places the teacher anywhere he can find a school needing a teacher.
I didn't want to work in a school; I wanted to just teach the contracted hours in the language school...
I've discovered why he did this; once contracted - employed, they own the employee.
I had many offers to teach for better schools, but could not break contract. Prior employer must "release Z-visa / foreign expert certificate.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Get all your papers together including the contract and go with a translator to the City Labour Department. They will advise you on how to go forward, go in the morning time as they do get busy.

Be sure to explain everything to the translator and make sure the person understands the whole story before going to the Department as this will save a lot of time and of course helps to avoid confusion.

It is a government office so everything gets put down in writing of special forms, thus taking up time.


----------



## lostinchina (Sep 11, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> Get all your papers together including the contract and go with a translator to the City Labour Department. They will advise you on how to go forward, go in the morning time as they do get busy.
> 
> Be sure to explain everything to the translator and make sure the person understands the whole story before going to the Department as this will save a lot of time and of course helps to avoid confusion.
> 
> It is a government office so everything gets put down in writing of special forms, thus taking up time.


I got it covered; preparing for this for months...
I have it all translated already, but the authorities didn't accept it without Chinese "official" translator.
I believe others will read our words and use this for their future problems with a cheating agency...
Subsequently, I want to post pictures of this unscrupulous agency owner. We need to warn others, "don't work for this agency"


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

lostinchina said:


> I got it covered; preparing for this for months...
> I have it all translated already, but the authorities didn't accept it without Chinese "official" translator.
> I believe others will read our words and use this for their future problems with a cheating agency...
> Subsequently, I want to post pictures of this unscrupulous agency owner. We need to warn others, "don't work for this agency"


Hi,
I hope you get your issues sorted - but I must remind you not to post names or pictures of the agency that you are having problems with.
Naming and shaming is not allowed on the forum.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Best not to name or shame them, it will only bring trouble to your door.


----------



## lostinchina (Sep 11, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I hope you get your issues sorted - but I must remind you not to post names or pictures of the agency that you are having problems with.
> Naming and shaming is not allowed on the forum.
> Best of luck
> Steve




I apppreciate your comment, my idea to post- warn others about this agency is, to find something we have in America- Better business bureau.
China needs a place to list bad companies, to warn others about ...
If I had computer knowledge, I'd create a website of that nature


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

lostinchina said:


> I apppreciate your comment, my idea to post- warn others about this agency is, to find something we have in America- Better business bureau.
> China needs a place to list bad companies, to warn others about ...
> If I had computer knowledge, I'd create a website of that nature


I, for one, sypathise with you but the name and shame game is best left to the Chinese themselves, they have their own ways and this is why I told you the people you are going after will never let this reach court, they will settle by payment before it can go to court or they will be named and shamed by their own people.

If an expat were to start the "name and shame game" it would be wise to do it from outside China, these are dangerous people.


----------

